# uefa champions league anyone? :D



## Pushpa (May 5, 2009)

i love love love love love soccer/football/futbol...whatever you want to call it...the only exception is i actually hate watching MLF but thats another story lol...

i just wanted to complain a bit about the red card during the semi-finals (man u and arsenal) fletcher is now gonna miss the finals wtf i am so annoyed...i respect the ref but i mean come on....and it really iritates me that no formal appeal process is respected throughout....my second annoyance of the match that damn van persie not that his goal meant anything but he just annoys me...sooo alright them if any one would like to discuss feel free...lol and yes yes we all know cristiano ronaldo is hot


----------



## Pushpa (May 5, 2009)

no one????? come on i know there must be someone that watches i have no one to discuss todays game...everyones still at work of have yet to see it


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 6, 2009)

he is hott but an amazing player ... those 2 goals so far have been OUTRAGEOUS (sp?) i hate that he is so cockyy though


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2009)

sorry to say i have no clue about football. that said i watched the manchester united vs porto match in a private box last month! because sony sponcer it it was invited through work and was told it is not the kind of thing you say no to! so i went with an open mind and loved it! we had a buffet of food to eat from (hot and cold), my wine glass was constantly topped up and they even had a random footballer doing a q&a session before the match! 

i got into the spirit by cheering and such but was a little drunk!


----------

